

Ask HN: Looking for your input on a Docker/Dokku hosting service - joshmn

I&#x27;m a general partner and advisor to one of the most respected web hosts in the industry. Recently we have been having discussions on new offerings from our standard high-end shared hosting service and custom dedicated server services.<p>The vision is to provide different levels of VPS containers that are pre-loaded with Docker and&#x2F;or Dokku. Your control panel would have,<p>* automated&#x2F;scheduled backups to either our off-site redundant storage or your storage option of choice; single-click restores included with varying retention rates<p>* scaling options (both up and down)<p>* one-click installs of Docker and Dokku plugins<p>* configuration settings for your node and its software<p>* standard usage graphs and metrics<p>* support for multiple IPv4 addresses per node (justification required) and plenty of IPv6 (and it&#x27;s ready on our network)<p>* clone a node; share node (e.g. you want to share this environment and running software; we&#x27;ll clone it and share it to the user you specify)<p>* community-driven plugins and addons<p>* simple integration with third-party services like Heroku&#x27;s marketplace<p>* multiple users with user level permissions<p>* an API, of course :)<p>There are of course things I&#x27;m not thinking of either.<p>The company owns 100% of its hardware and has 10 strong years being an industry-leader. There won&#x27;t be any cutting corners with hardware like some similar providers: utilizing enterprise-grade SSDs as opposed to consumer-level drives.<p>Is this something you would use? Why or why not? This isn&#x27;t by any means validating the idea, but on behalf of the company, I&#x27;d like to gauge potential interest with the small niche that is the hacker-heavy HN before we take the next step.
======
dockercomm
Most will go with google docker service or use amazon. Scaling to sustain will
be difficult.

